# another strike



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The Egyptian Museum has been shut down after hundreds of employees from the Ministry of Antiquities started a strike, preventing any tourists from entering the Museum.

In response to the strike, the Minister of Antiquities is reported to have said "Just wait...the military will come and get rid of you soon."

The employees are calling for wage restructuring, the purging the Ministry from corruption, and the resignation of the Minister (following his remarks to the protest).

The Egyptian Museum is a main tourist attraction in Egypt, and houses an extensive collection of ancient Egyptian antiquities


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Brave employees, good for them.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> The Egyptian Museum has been shut down after hundreds of employees from the Ministry of Antiquities started a strike, preventing any tourists from entering the Museum.
> 
> In response to the strike, the Minister of Antiquities is reported to have said "Just wait...the military will come and get rid of you soon."
> 
> ...


"Wage Restructuring"?? Why not just say "we want more money"?


----------



## Neihu (Jul 13, 2011)

Does anyone know if this is still going on? My school is supposed to be going a field trip tomorrow. Thanks.


----------

